
Ask HN: What are the Implications of GPT-3? - jaydd
From what I&#x27;ve been hearing, it&#x27;s a game changer.
======
gas9S9zw3P9c
Preface: I'd wait a few months before declaring it a game changer. There
currently is a huge OpenAI marketing campaign going on touting how amazing
GPT-3 is. Almost all the GPT-3 press comes from OpenAI's friends and network
of YC founders who got privileged access and promised to build apps on top of
the new API. You can see that by looking at the most popular tweets and posts.
It's usually ex-YC people who are now working on new GPT-3 powered apps. Their
examples and demos are clearly cherry picked. It's the typical Silicon Valley
VC pitch deck smoke demo approach that you would expect from SV startup
people. Let the hype and marketing campaign settle down.

That being said, if it all works as promised and the model becomes widely
available it's quite amazing and has the potential to change a few things. The
obvious one is that it becomes much easier to automatically create plausible-
looking content such as news stories, comments, etc. This will create many
more bots and spam than you are used to seeing. The other obvious one is to
act as a natural-language based search engine or database, where you can ask
questions and get facts as answers. This would be restricted to non-subjective
things that are in the training data of course.

On a longer time scale, it could drive the adoption of technologies around
fact and identify verification. As it becomes so much easier to automatically
generate content, we need to better ways to establish trust. Safety and bias
is yet another, since anything generated will obviously be biased to whatever
is most common in the training data.

~~~
Veedrac
> They're probably being paid for it and their examples and demos are clearly
> cherry picked.

This is a hefty and ungrounded accusation. You get access to the API by
sending an email with a use-case; this has been said independently by multiple
people, eg. [1]. Gwern has also commented that you don't have to cherry pick
nearly as much as you did for GPT-2; a decent fraction of samples are simply
good.

One of the key points of OpenAI API is that they can vet users to prevent
abuses like malicious bots and spam.

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/hs9zqo/p_g...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/hs9zqo/p_gpt3_aigenerated_tweets_indistinguishable_from/fy949br/)

~~~
gas9S9zw3P9c
You're right that this is an ungrounded accusation and I changed my comment.

For what it's worth, I know several people at competing labs who applied for
access and didn't hear back. If you are doing science, aren't other
scientists, especially those who are critical, the first ones that should get
access?

------
cpach
Link in case anyone wonders what GPT-3 is:
[https://news.developer.nvidia.com/openai-presents-
gpt-3-a-17...](https://news.developer.nvidia.com/openai-presents-
gpt-3-a-175-billion-parameters-language-model/)

------
rasz
Its a game changer if you are into trivia or generating nonsense.
[http://lacker.io/ai/2020/07/06/giving-gpt-3-a-turing-
test.ht...](http://lacker.io/ai/2020/07/06/giving-gpt-3-a-turing-test.html)

------
Gurathnaka
I enjoyed Robert Miles' take on it

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8yVOC4ciXc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8yVOC4ciXc)

